# Mild cycle on trt



## Dirtbag (Mar 18, 2017)

Hello guys, first post. I'm currently on trt at 100mg cyp per week. After a month I had blood work done and was 591 total and estradiol was only 16. Doc kept me there. I feel better but not great so I upped it to 200mg per week- two 100mg pins twice a week. I'm starting to notice some gainz but nothing crazy and feel maybe a little better. I have some anavar coming to add to this. I was wondering 1.how long before my blood test should I go back to my normal 100mg so he doesn't suspect anything? 2. My bloods are every 3 months.. So I was thinking about going 500mg per week for first two months then going back to 100mg for a month before my test.. Prolly along with anavar. I don't wanna get too much bigger mostly looking for recovery, endurance and some mild strength gainz and fat loss. I do Olympic weightlifting mostly some powerlifting and a few metabolic condoning workouts a few days a week. Do any of you have a better idea on a cycle in between my bloods? I was thinking the test and anavar because I like the idea of low sides. Thanks!


----------



## Beefcake (Mar 18, 2017)

If your on trt I wouldn't add any more test bc blood work will show that your way too high and doc may drop the trt.  I'd do anavar and cardio work.


----------



## Dirtbag (Mar 18, 2017)

Good point thanks for the advice


----------



## IHI (Mar 18, 2017)

Just like test takes 4-6 weeks to build up to where it will be at its set dosage, whatever that may be, it takes a bit to come down to normal levels, same with all the other hormones/lipids that are affected by testosterone. How quickly it restabilizes is dependent on the individual and many other factors- lifestyle, sleep, diet, activity level, etc...

Be sweet if it was as simple as a light switch, but its not.

Do exactly as your told, get comfortable with exactly how precribed dose makes you feel, then after awhile if/when the time comes to try high dose, you can recognize a "this is different" feeling if/when high dose bad sides start to set in.

You should be getting labs often if you go high dose anyhow so you dont cause yourself harm


----------



## Dirtbag (Mar 18, 2017)

I have 2 and 1/2 months before I go back to the dr. So you are saying I should go back to 100mg now so il be safe for the bloods?


----------



## IHI (Mar 18, 2017)

Something to ponder because it comes down to math
You start your trt at 100mg/wk- it takes your body 4-6 weeks to build up and stabilize at this new normal, testosterone doesnt work like the masses think with 1 shot is all it takes to mazimize gains...it builds up slowly, and slowly raises your baseline over the 4-6 week period.

So now you at 600 total t after week 6 using 100mg/wk...great, your about normal for an older guy, but you want to get Into higher levels and begin doing 500mg/wk.

The same build up happens all over again due to product half life. So it now takes another 4-6 weeks doing 500mg/wk before you arrive at the next step up in total t levels.

So you have 2.5 months before next lab, well, 1.5 months of that 2.5 months is "wasted" due to time it takes to build up to the new level. So right when you reach the new superhuman level, and where gains will start to be seen, you have to now stop because you have 4 weeks left to "come down" and hope you drop into a therapudic range by next lab or the doctor will absolutely cut you off because insurance company will throw red flags at superhuman levels, and dOctor will stop because he dont want to be on the hook if you stroke out, have a heart attack while under his care using a drug that if abused without constant monitoring, can cause just what i described...because now your family wants to sue him for malpractice and he could lose his licsence because of your abuse.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 18, 2017)

All anybody is saying is to be smart about it, give it time, and I'm guessing the frequency of the bloods will lessen.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 18, 2017)

Maybe use prop for the extra test.  You really should give things about 6 months to see how your trt is working for you before ****ing with it.


----------



## Jaydub (Mar 18, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Maybe use prop for the extra test.  You really should give things about 6 months to see how your trt is working for you before ****ing with it.



This is pretty much what I was Gonna say. My doc has me on  stupid protocol, so im supplementing with prop. Prop is a pain cause ya gotta shoot it more, but it's out of your system much faster than cyp or e. Trying to time your trt tests with long esters is disaster waiting to happen. My next blood test for my doc is in a few weeks and I've already quit the prop. Not taking any chances


----------



## Dirtbag (Mar 18, 2017)

Wow thanks for the great responses guys. I guess for purposes of not losing the script and being patient I will not go any higher than in at right now on the cyp. I will use the anavar since I have it anyway. I have two bottles 60ct of 20mg tabs. Would you recommend going on a longer cycle at 40mg or a shorter stronger cycle of 60mg? Il have to research more on the test prop as I don't know as much about it but sounds promising. Thanks again for taking the time to give your input I do appreciate it!


----------



## BadBoys (Mar 18, 2017)

If your doing blood work every three months your best option is to use test propionate or even Testosterone Phenylpropionate.  Prop is best option since it's the shorter ester but some don't like it because of its known for pip (post injection pain). If this is the case with you get the tpp instead it's shorter ester than cyp. And unless your really low in body fat I wouldn't use the anavar. Your not going to see much from it unless your 12% bf or lower. It's not a magic pill for fat loss and is a steroid still so cut weight first and get lean before using drugs to cut. It's all about diet and training. And if using best to go with 60mg and imo it's not good to run orals over 4-6weeks no ways because of liver toxicity and always use liver support. My favorite is Iron Labs Cycle support on amazon for 19.99. I can keep my liver enzymes within normal while on cycle if using this. Good luck !!!


----------



## BadBoys (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Dirtbag (Mar 19, 2017)

I am quite lean 10-12 I'd say. 205lbs. Deadlift 585 back squat 500 high bar front squat 435 snatch 280 clean 365. Just looking for a boost to continue to make gains I def put in the work and have good nutrition so im not trying to cut corners at all. Thanks for the help again guys will be looking into the prop. And possibly some other injectable if I find one that will be safe and do what I want. I will continue to research! Also thanks for the liver support suggestion as I was actually just trying to find one!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 19, 2017)

X2 what POB said

Or u can keep the 200 a week and blast some Tren at like 4-500? That's always fun.


----------



## Rip (Mar 19, 2017)

What I've done (and I'm not recommending or condoning it. LOL) is skip a week of taking my TRT. Then get my blood drawn about halfway through the following week, or a week later. By then, the insurance company believes that I really need TRT. 

Otherwise, they'll say I'm fine and I don't need it, or they'll say it's too high. 

Also, If you want to "see" results and not just get strong, incorporate "bodybuilding workouts into your training. 
I don't care if I can bench 300 or more, if I don't look like it, I lose motivation. I need to "see" results. That's just me.


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 22, 2017)

Just curious why the doc has your blood tested that often.  My doc scheduled mine every 6 months.  Every 3 makes it super hard to supplement.  But like has been said, maybe prop is an option for you.  Good luck.


----------



## IHI (Mar 22, 2017)

motown1002 said:


> Just curious why the doc has your blood tested that often.  My doc scheduled mine every 6 months.  Every 3 makes it super hard to supplement.  But like has been said, maybe prop is an option for you.  Good luck.



Maybe he just began trt?
When i first started mine did labs at 6weeks, then 3 months, then 6 months later and finally when he was sure things were stable/good switched to just annuals


----------



## Dirtbag (Mar 23, 2017)

As far as I know he will always do every 3 months which seems excessive but what do I know.


----------



## IHI (Mar 23, 2017)

Dirtbag said:


> As far as I know he will always do every 3 months which seems excessive but what do I know.



Unless your paying for labs 100%, insurance will never allow it that frequently long term, because that's unheard of, even in the taboo world of TRT where 90% of doctors screw up protcols because they dont know what they're doing 95% of the time. Itll be checked often at first for safety, then after things prove fine, the leash gets loose


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 23, 2017)

id still wait a while, go to a few more Dr. visits to see how things will be going long term and then maybe do 5-7wks of tren, var or something quick acting and will give solid gains.  

But if your on 100mg/week, you should be able to make decent gains.  100 isnt a lot, but its enough to get things moving.


----------

